# Charlie



## HoneyPot (Aug 9, 2009)

Just wanted to post a note to let you guys know we lost Charlie this morning.

He ate lunch at 5pm yesterday, but then wasn't intersted in dinner last night. I tried to grab him to give him simethicone just in case but he was making me chase him pretty good, so I thought he was okay. 

This morning I woke up to find him lying in his 'sick spot', so Neil and I gave him simethicone, rubbed his tummy and fed him a bit of critical care. He was taking water willingly, although seemed too tired to drink it himself.

We gave him a bit of Nutrical which helped him perk up a tiny bit. 

We had a lunch wedding to go to, so we left him at around 11pm - he was pretty lathargic, so we went to the wedding andgot back home by 4pm. When we got home, he had gotten up onto our bed and just looked like he'd laid down and died on Neil's pillow.

My plan was to get him to the vet first thing tomorrow morning since they are all closed on Sunday - and if he hadn't perked up by then... well. I've pulled him through worse than not eating for 24 hours, so I wasn't on super high alert yet. Now I'm just trying to think of what I could have done differently.

We're not doing so well at the moment, but we're coping I guess. Misty checked him out and is now just playing as usual. She's handling it way better than Neil and I. 

I miss my little Chunky Monkey already... *sigh*

Nadia


----------



## Haley (Aug 9, 2009)

Im so incredibly sorry, Nadia. :in tears:

Charlie was such a sweet little guy. From the day I joined RO, I always enjoyed seeing the photos of he and Misty playing and lounging around (and hearing about all the mischief they got into together). They were quite a team. Im sure Misty is dealing with it in her own way and she may have already known something was wrong and said goodbye to him before he passed. 


Im so glad I got to meet sweet Charlie when I came to visit. He was really a wonderful little guy. 

Im here if you need to talk. :hug1Rest in peace Charlie, you will be so missed :rainbow:

Haley


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2009)

I am so sorry he was such a special guy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 9, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Charlie. We lost our little Bonnie on Friday. Pretty much the same thing, she wasn't eating as much but was drinking water and getting around alright. We went out to a party and our son came over at 10 to check on her and she was gone. Rabbits are so good at hiding things. You gave him a wonderful life and lots of love--hang onto all the good memories and he lives on in your heart. Binky free at the bidge little guy and say hi to Bonnie for us.


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Charlie...:hug:

Denise


----------



## Flashy (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm sorry about Charlie. The worst thing about quick illnesses is the 'what ifs' but all anyone can do is the best they can at the time with the knowledge they have and that's exactly what you did. He was a very lucky guy to be loved so much.

Binky Free Charlie.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Nadia.

Binky free, Charlie


----------



## JimD (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Nadia 

Binky free little guy.

ray::rainbow:
see you on the other side


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2009)

:bigtears: Oh Nadia, I am so very sorry. How awful for you to come back and find him like that, especially as it was so quick. 

Charlie was such a special little boy - he must have been for Misty to accept him! I really feel for you and Neil.

Please feel free to pm me if you need to. And please let us know what (if anything) the autopsy shows

God Bless, little Charlie. You will be sorely missed 

:hug: Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 10, 2009)

I am so sorry. It does sound really sudden. I wouldn't have expected his situation was so dire with those symptoms either. He was so adorable, and his wife-bun must be very sad to miss cuddling with him. They were so sweet together. How shocking and sad. Rabbits are very good at hiding bigger problems sometimes, please let us know what happened if you're willing to share. Best wishes to you, your family, and the bunnies (especially Misty).

Binky free, Charlie.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Charlie, such a sweet boy.


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the kind replies guys, it means a lot. 

The vet called with the autopsy results - and there was nothing visible. He had food in his stomach, he had a little hair as well (it's shedding time here), but nothing that would have caused a blockage. 

The vet said his liver was a little dark, but that could have been due to blood pooling after his death. 

They've sent tissue samples away and we'll know more in a week or so, but basically, from the autopsy, there was nothing definitive for cause of death as everything looked fine.

*shrug*

I'm totally stumped. I was worried about extreme stasis and maybe I just didn't see it in time - but he had food in his stomach and no blockages... I dunno.

Nadia


----------



## CKGS (Aug 11, 2009)

(((((Nadia))))) He was a beautiful little boy and had such a loving and caring mom. You took good care of him. Sometimes they come into our lives for a purpose I think. Maybe his purpose has been filled. RIP Charlie.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 11, 2009)

He sounded like a wonderful bun, binky free little Charlie:angelandbunny:


----------

